# R.O.M in dogs peds??



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

ok so iv seen this on heaps of peds. 
What does this stand for? or what does it mean?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Register of merit.... U might also come across .... Producer of record....

Apbt are given points based on certain things some dogs such as jeep have 19 points because of there own accomplishments and those of there offspring. I think ROM is awarded to a dog with 4points.


----------

